# Projects for Redshank (aka Ribbonwood) and Manzanita



## ChaparalQueen (Jul 4, 2010)

Woodworking was always a "someday" on my bucket list. Now I live among groves of Redshank (aka Ribbonwood) and Manzanita. The ideas are flooding in as to how to use these beautiful hardwoods but I haven't a clue about their physical properties. Has anyone here worked with these woods that they can enlighten me on what to watch out for? I'm concerned about stability for turning projects, how they are affected by humidity and temperature changes, would the work well for inlayed decorations, and are they rot-resistant for outdoor furniture. 

I appreciate your insights in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ziggyzip (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually don't work with wood (just a strong appreciation), but a good friend of mine has been for many years. I'm going to share your request with him and come up with an educated reply. I can guarantee he is one of the best and most knowledgeable of manzanita wood. If you have more questions I can include that too. You can see some of his work from the website on my profile. These are spoons, but his really great work is his rocking chairs, shelves, and others. Please let me know if you're still around the forum and still interested. I can say, he drys his wood for 2 to 3 years, even then, not all of it is able to be used. Also, you better have some very strong tools and bandages because this wood eats you up. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Ziggyzip (Sep 28, 2010)

*Still working on a response...*

Unfortunately, my friend is not that computer savvy. But I have forwarded this request to him and spoken a bit. He really is one of the most knowledgeable with regards to manzanita. But, before I per sue him more, there needs to be some interest. He did say he is not familiar with *Redshank (aka Ribbonwood), *but will look into it. The manzanita that grows in our area is the largest of its kind, which makes it a bit more ideal to build with. If you go to youtube, you'll see a new video I put up where I interviewed him, lots of good info. Type in manzanita man art, though non of the videos are too great, the recent one gives a lot more information.



Ziggyzip said:


> I actually don't work with wood (just a strong appreciation), but a good friend of mine has been for many years. I'm going to share your request with him and come up with an educated reply. I can guarantee he is one of the best and most knowledgeable of manzanita wood. If you have more questions I can include that too. You can see some of his work from the website on my profile. These are spoons, but his really great work is his rocking chairs, shelves, and others. Please let me know if you're still around the forum and still interested. I can say, he drys his wood for 2 to 3 years, even then, not all of it is able to be used. Also, you better have some very strong tools and bandages because this wood eats you up. Talk to you soon.


----------

